# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Help plz :D

## WALCHIRIA

Tashi shkurt dhe qarte kto kohet e fundit sa her hap dyert me  kap elektriciteti . Por kjo gje ndodh mbi 20 her ne dit sa me ka kap fryka me kap braven . Por me e rendesishmja eshte se kam filluar ta kem kte gje edhe kur prek ose puth burrin  :ngerdheshje:  
Tashi ju te zgjuarit e forumit  :perqeshje:  dini gje pse vjen kjo gje ? Apo si stopohet se spo di me si te hap deren  :pa dhembe:  dhe po me ben dhe burri dalje sdo me me puth me ha ha ha 

Flm ...

----------


## Plaku me kostum

Je shtatzane, te jane shtu elektronat

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Edhe un sdi gje ??????

----------


## B@Ne

> Edhe un sdi gje ??????


lol, i interesuari e merr vesh gjithmone i fundit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Edhe un sdi gje ??????


Beje testin dhe do e shohesh

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Ore mos u Tallni nashi se na habiset  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## B@Ne

> Ore mos u Tallni nashi se na habiset


Vallaj nuk e di, sme ka ndodhur kjo gje kur ishta 7-zane 

http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...9013413AAvbJIq

http://www.rte-france.com/fr/actuali...icite-statique

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Vallaj nuk e di, sme ka ndodhur kjo gje kur ishta 7-zane 
> 
> http://fr.answers.yahoo.com/question...9013413AAvbJIq
> 
> http://www.rte-france.com/fr/actuali...icite-statique


E shikon qe kam te drejt, ka te bej me elektronet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Diella1

Mundohu te veshesh pantofla te tjera, nese vesh sigurisht.(Nese ke pantofla plastike, ato bejne friksion me qilimin, qe shkakton elektricitet statik)

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Bane se kom msu akoma fr, me i kerku nder burrit Tma perkthej Kushedi ckerkon ne kembim  :pa dhembe:

----------


## B@Ne

> Bane se kom msu akoma fr, me i kerku nder burrit Tma perkthej Kushedi ckerkon ne kembim


haahaaha, epo thuaj nuk te ofroj dot gje se te kap korenti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Bane se kom msu akoma fr, me i kerku nder burrit Tma perkthej Kushedi ckerkon ne kembim


Nese burri ta ben keshtu, paramendo keta te forumit. :P

 Tek kjo dera ta ka ndodhur keshtu gjithmone apo pak kohe ka?
Sic tha diella ndrysho edhe shapkat lol, edhe temperatura ka te bej.
Mos lun me tullumbace?  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Shkarkohu cik, se je shume e ngarkuar.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

??????? Na ilumino pak Mia how ????  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## mia@

> ??????? Na ilumino pak Mia how ????


Perdor kremera trupi. Mos vish rroba sintetike. Mos e mbaj ajrin, ambjentin e shtepise shume te thate. Te iluminova ndonjecik?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Oui oui po rrobat i vesh pambuku sintetiken se perdor fare . 
Pervec kremit qe e perdor ne zona te vecanta , thua te jene vetem kto qe the ? 
Mahhh

----------


## mia@

Ah se di  pse te shkaktohet ty, por keto kam degjuar qe mund te ndihmojne ne nje situate te tille. Mua me ndodh me rralle dhe kryesisht,   jo ne shtepi ndaj s'ja ve veshin shume cfare ma shkakton.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me eshte ber e bezdisshme se me tremb gjith kohen dhe me ndodh ne Shpi  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Me eshte ber e bezdisshme se me tremb gjith kohen dhe me ndodh ne Shpi


kudo ne shtepi? qe kur ke hyre atje apo me vone?

----------


## white_snake

Walchira, eshte ajo c'te ka the Diella1!
Je bere kapacitor qe hecen je bere  :ngerdheshje: !

Kane te bejne materialet rrethanore, tapet// qilimi, shapkat, rropat e trupit etj! Gjate levizjes, ferkimit te kembeve ne tapet (gjate hecjes) etj, akumulohet energji ne trup edhe sapo afrohesh me nje material tjeter percjelles (doreza dores, yt shoq, sende te perbera me materiale qe kane aftesi te larte per perciellien e energjise) energjia e akumuluar kalon tek objekti tjeter! Nderrimi i nivelit te energjise ne piken e kontaktit (gishti, dora, etj) shkakton ndjesine e shokut  :buzeqeshje: !

Nqs eshte dicka qe ka filluar te ndodh vetem kohet e fundit, shiko te eleminosh elementet e reja qe ke shtuar ne rrethanat ku jeton apo plackat e trupit! Mbase ke shtrruar tapet/ qilim te ri, ke filluar perdor corape leshi  :perqeshje: , shapka te reja apo ku di cfare!

----------

